# Wired2Fish and Ima Giveaway



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Another great GIVEAWAY from our friends and Tinboat sponsor at *Wired2Fish*

These are some pretty cool looking baits folks....you need to get into this.




Our latest giveaway is from Ima Lures. 4 winners will receive the newest offerings in the Ima lineup - the DaBeat Frog and the Helips Prop Bait. 

Here's the link to enter: https://www.wired2fish.com/ima-new-dabeat-and-helips-giveaway/

Good luck and thanks for being Wired2fish!

The Wired2fish Guys


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2013)

In for the win. I want the frog!


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 1, 2013)

Me to!!!


----------

